# David Goggins is the biggest alpha on this planet and my biggest motivation right now



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male on this planet. he conquered his own mind and overcome everything that was infront of him, all by himself. he said the best thing that happened to him is that no one cared about him, so he had to find a solution for all his problems by himself. he looked in the mirror one day and didnt like what he saw, he realized the biggest enemy in his life is the reflection of his mirror: himself. he saw navy seals on TV one day and imagined himself graduating as one himself one day, it was his biggest dream. *watching rocky movies was very inspiring for him ( @OldVirgin ), he mentioned one scene where sylvester stallone got the shit kicked out of him but then decided to stand up again and fight even though he had no chance. just by getting back up and fighting back took the sould from his enemy, it was such a amazing feeling for goggins seeing that.* he also wanted to fight back even if the circumstances you are in right now look quite bad, he wanted to have no excuses from now on, he became one of the most hard working, if not the most hard working person on this planet. every day is a grind of him, he doesnt want to waste a single hour, minute, second again, he want to better himself every single second and go for his goals every day. he also doesnt give a fuck what people think of him anymore. he used to care to much about what people though about him and thats one of his biggest mistake of his life and almost stopped him from becoming great. when he was younger, he was afraid to tell his friends that he wants to go to the military because he was afraid of what they would think about him. he let other people control his mid. or once a reqruiter said to goggins that he will never become a navy seal because he was overweight and black, he had to silence the voice and go through with it anyway. if you truly dont care about how other people perceive you, you become very very dangerous. their is so much david goggins teached me about life and he truly is the number 1 motivating speaker of all time, he said many more wise words but this text is going for too long so i will stop now. i recommend everyone watching this guy, he truly is superman. he legit is the definition from *zero to hero.*


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 15, 2021)

he looked better as a fat guy, one of few cases







@Hozay


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

@PingPong @AlexAP @Thompsonz @PingPong @n0rthface @thecel @Acromegaly_Chad @Gaia262 @SixCRY @Nameless_Sunflower @


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

@FastBananaCEO @BigJimsWornOutTires @lutte @Baldingman1998 @thickdickdaddy27 @6ft4 @Lorsss @her @WontStopNorwooding @MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 15, 2021)

gigachad mentality ngl


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> gigachad mentality ngl


chad jawline ngl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 15, 2021)

Sv3rige is my only motivational speaker and inspiration


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 15, 2021)

chief keef is my only motivational speaker and inspiration


----------



## Gad (Dec 15, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> getting called nigger daily


must have been a .org user


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

Pavel Durov is the greatest alpha


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 15, 2021)

Can't hurt me is a must read tbh

One of the best books Iv'e ever read ngl

99% of autist zoomers here prob cant relate tho


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 15, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> he looked better as a fat guy, one of few cases
> 
> View attachment 1443489
> 
> ...


There's like 30 years difference between the two pics

This is him in his prime


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Can't hurt me is a must read tbh
> 
> One of the best books Iv'e ever read ngl
> 
> 99% of autist zoomers here prob cant relate tho


i havent read his books ngl, but ive seen many podcasts and clips from him that i understand his mentality, ambitions and where he came from. there are so many motivational speekers nowadays that dont even do the things that they are advocating to other people jfl. like david goggins for example says you should grind your ass off every single day and he stands by his words and does these things himself. unlike other speekers who dont even do half the shit they are speeking out.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 15, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> i havent read his books ngl, but ive seen many podcasts and clips from him that i understand his mentality, ambitions and where he came from. there are so many motivational speekers nowadays that dont even do the things that they are advocating to other people jfl. like david goggins for example says you should grind your ass off every single day and he stands by his words and does these things himself. unlike other speekers who dont even do half the shit they are speeking out.


Read it, it's insane

Or listen to the audio book, apparently it's just as good


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

before you start with your life you need to fix some things up first and accept your failures. if you are dumb, dont ignore that you are dumb, call yourself dumb because thats what you are. and now you can find a solution to it. you will study as hard as you can and read as much as you can. and you need to find strategies that work for you. you may have to work 5 times or 10 times harder than others, but its fine cause you are running your own race. eventually you will catch up to them. and how amazing would the feeling be if you started from the bottom and overtook all those who were so much ahead of you just because you finally worked your ass off and acceppted your weak points.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

but for real, my biggest regret and mistake in my life is caring about what other people taught of me. i wish ive known this when i was younger already ngl. imagine if you are 90 year old and regret your whole life just because you let others control your mind, its the worst feeling in the world. ive analyzed all my mistakes now and i will never do them again. porn and video games dont make me happy anymore and are uselss for me now. wasting time on youtube and listening to music dont make me happy anymore, i need purpose in life. even if i got succesful and rich and goodlooking after the surgeries, slaying women probably wouldnt even make me happy long term. i realized i have to work my ass off every single 100% to find fullfillment is this life. being satisfied with a low income wageslave job isnt enough. imagine if david goggins stayed a cocroach sprayer and overweight his whole life, he would be fucking sad right now.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Dec 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> View attachment 1443647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443649


what exactly makes the guy on the bottom so subhuman? is it his very wide ipd or his nonexistant nose bridge? anything else? @OldVirgin


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 15, 2021)

i've read can't hurt me twice, and plan on reading it again once i order it from amazon. gigachad mentality, you gotta carry the boats and the logs throughout your life, and stay hard


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 15, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> what exactly makes the guy on the bottom so subhuman? is it his very wide ipd or his nonexistant nose bridge? anything else? @OldVirgin


he clearly had surgery
probably victim of some accident that deformed his face


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

My Children have been learning from my military threads. David Goggins did Delta Force selection twice and could've been in DEVGRU if his reputation in the teams was better. 

*MOGGER!!!*






STAY HARD MOTHERFUCKERS THERE IS NO FINISH LINE!


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> There's like 30 years difference between the two pics
> 
> This is him in his prime
> 
> View attachment 1443559


That't not his prime bro, you should've seen him in BUDs!!






I'M CREATING WARRIORS IN THIS BITCH!! YESSIR


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

him breaking the pull-up record, he was fucking jacked here. all natty btw:





GOING THE DISTANCE:


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

I swear I've recruted so many ppl into the military since me being here. Maybe we'll meet in an international military exercise someday

you fucking moggers1!!!!!!


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> him breaking the pull-up record, he was fucking jacked here. all natty btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha when he was doing the pull up record he flamed the living shit out of the person who had the previous world record. best video in the word😂


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I swear I've recruted so many ppl into the military since me being here. Maybe we'll meet in an international military exercise someday
> 
> you fucking moggers1!!!!!!


he is the goat of military ngl. he was in hell week like 3 times and enjoyed the pain and suffering. you can only grow when you are in pain or suffering, living on easy mode will never make you grow or get you any further, you have to fucking suffer, and prople complain about him cursing so much, motherfuckers need to understand his past and where he came from, he didnt have an easy life like you


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> he is the goat of military ngl. he was in hell week like 3 times and enjoyed the pain and suffering. you can only grow when you are in pain or suffering, living on easy mode will never make you grow or get you any further, you have to fucking suffer, and prople complain about him cursing so much, motherfuckers need to understand his past and where he came from, he didnt have an easy life like you


he isn't the goat of the military bro. there are some fucking insane guys out there you haven't even heard of! and you dont know shit about my life motherfucker, i am very similar in upbringing compared to goggins except i wasnt cuck enough to start working a minimum wage job well into my 20s and getting random beckys pregnant

listen to this guys podcast:


dj shipley is such a fucking man dude, hes my inspiration, next to my countrymen:


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 15, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> he isn't the goat of the military bro. there are some fucking insane guys out there you haven't even heard of! and you dont know shit about my life motherfucker, i am very similar in upbringing compared to goggins except i wasnt cuck enough to start working a minimum wage job well into my 20s and getting random beckys pregnant
> 
> listen to this guys podcast:
> 
> ...



chill i wasnt even talking about you, just people in general who complain about everything in this word who didnt even have to endure this their whole life. he may not be physically the best navy seal guy, but as a motivational speaker he probaly is number 1 in my opionion. many ideas and opinions of mine allign with his thats why i may be a bit biased. he just says things that hit me hard and which i struggled my whole life with. everything makes sense when hearing to him, just the way he talks gives me motivation to fully tryhard mode, but i know i need to suffer first to become obsessed with success.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> chill i wasnt even talking about you, just people in general who complain about everything in this word who didnt even have to endure this their whole life. he may not be physically the best navy seal guy, but as a motivational speaker he probaly is number 1 in my opionion. many ideas and opinions of mine allign with his thats why i may be a bit biased. he just says things that hit me hard and which i struggled my whole life with. everything makes sense when hearing to him, just the way he talks gives me motivation to fully tryhard mode, but i know i need to suffer first to become obsessed with success.


if you wanna join the military read the book of 5 rings and the hagakure.
must reads are also "the mission, the men and me" by pete blaber. it gives you the right mindset to have as a warrior.

and yes i agree most people are complacent, and its annoying when i have to drag them behind me to the chopper after a succesful hostage rescue. but you must also realize most people also know things which warriors dont. 

you can learn something from everyone so just because someone is not that hardcore, doesnt mean they cant add value as a person.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

im not saying i do hostage rescues but you get the point.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

i swear they will never select me if they discover the shit ive been posting on this forum

i really need to fucking delete this account 

@Alexanderr pls end me


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

norweigian vikings


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 15, 2021)

you dont know me son


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Swedish Vikings saving Afghan people that have done more for Sweden than most Swede born will ever do:





God bless the Afghan translators, SOF guys, good soldiers, civilans that we couldn't save.

I wish these Afghans a happy succesful life in Sweden

Till Valhalla


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Dutch Commandos probably doing Special Reconaissance or about to snipe some IED digger:


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

*GERMAN GIGASTACY:*


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

fuck wrong thread


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 15, 2021)

[Goggins Maxxing] do you know david goggins?


you are capable of achieving a lot of things, have you ever thought about that ? What u could be and u are not. our mind sabotages us from going to where we could go. he was a giant fat cockroach cleaner with a fucked up life, then he started to fight his own failed mind. then he managed to do...




looksmax.org


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> if you wanna join the military read the book of 5 rings and the hagakure.
> must reads are also "the mission, the men and me" by pete blaber. it gives you the right mindset to have as a warrior.
> 
> and yes i agree most people are complacent, and its annoying when i have to drag them behind me to the chopper after a succesful hostage rescue. but you must also realize most people also know things which warriors dont.
> ...


i dont respect opinions from non-100% hardworkers though, even if they are right at some points its irrelevant for me cause they have not gone throgh the pain.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 16, 2021)

Extraordinarily inspirational on an "ugh, fuck, get outta here" way. Awesome! If you can't handle the heat, sort of speak, get the fuck out of the kitchen. Which reminds me of this one time. But it's best to leave that where it belongs.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 16, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male on this planet. he conquered his own mind and overcome everything that was infront of him, all by himself. he said the best thing that happened to him is that no one cared about him, so he had to find a solution for all his problems by himself. he looked in the mirror one day and didnt like what he saw, he realized the biggest enemy in his life is the reflection of his mirror: himself. he saw navy seals on TV one day and imagined himself graduating as one himself one day, it was his biggest dream. *watching rocky movies was very inspiring for him ( @OldVirgin ), he mentioned one scene where sylvester stallone got the shit kicked out of him but then decided to stand up again and fight even though he had no chance. just by getting back up and fighting back took the sould from his enemy, it was such a amazing feeling for goggins seeing that.* he also wanted to fight back even if the circumstances you are in right now look quite bad, he wanted to have no excuses from now on, he became one of the most hard working, if not the most hard working person on this planet. every day is a grind of him, he doesnt want to waste a single hour, minute, second again, he want to better himself every single second and go for his goals every day. he also doesnt give a fuck what people think of him anymore. he used to care to much about what people though about him and thats one of his biggest mistake of his life and almost stopped him from becoming great. when he was younger, he was afraid to tell his friends that he wants to go to the military because he was afraid of what they would think about him. he let other people control his mid. or once a reqruiter said to goggins that he will never become a navy seal because he was overweight and black, he had to silence the voice and go through with it anyway. if you truly dont care about how other people perceive you, you become very very dangerous. their is so much david goggins teached me about life and he truly is the number 1 motivating speaker of all time, he said many more wise words but this text is going for too long so i will stop now. i recommend everyone watching this guy, he truly is superman. he legit is the definition from *zero to hero.*



Next time, use paragraphs when writing about your oneitis. And quotes! Though you might have to interview him for such a "quote" prospect. It could look something like this,
_
He's the most hard-working person on this planet, like oh, my gad! And so I asked what inspires him, but he replied with something rather peculiar, "I like them with tighty-whities. Are you wearing tighty-whities?"

I didn't know how to answer such a question, so I did my best to accommodate his request. "Like, oh, my gad! You're making me blush."

"Yeah. I'll blush those tighty-whities off of you, boy." 

At that point, I'd recognized this interview was headed into the panorama of a gay porn flick. And that's where I wanted to be._


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 16, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male on this planet. he conquered his own mind and overcome everything that was infront of him, all by himself. he said the best thing that happened to him is that no one cared about him, so he had to find a solution for all his problems by himself. he looked in the mirror one day and didnt like what he saw, he realized the biggest enemy in his life is the reflection of his mirror: himself. he saw navy seals on TV one day and imagined himself graduating as one himself one day, it was his biggest dream. *watching rocky movies was very inspiring for him ( @OldVirgin ), he mentioned one scene where sylvester stallone got the shit kicked out of him but then decided to stand up again and fight even though he had no chance. just by getting back up and fighting back took the sould from his enemy, it was such a amazing feeling for goggins seeing that.* he also wanted to fight back even if the circumstances you are in right now look quite bad, he wanted to have no excuses from now on, he became one of the most hard working, if not the most hard working person on this planet. every day is a grind of him, he doesnt want to waste a single hour, minute, second again, he want to better himself every single second and go for his goals every day. he also doesnt give a fuck what people think of him anymore. he used to care to much about what people though about him and thats one of his biggest mistake of his life and almost stopped him from becoming great. when he was younger, he was afraid to tell his friends that he wants to go to the military because he was afraid of what they would think about him. he let other people control his mid. or once a reqruiter said to goggins that he will never become a navy seal because he was overweight and black, he had to silence the voice and go through with it anyway. if you truly dont care about how other people perceive you, you become very very dangerous. their is so much david goggins teached me about life and he truly is the number 1 motivating speaker of all time, he said many more wise words but this text is going for too long so i will stop now. i recommend everyone watching this guy, he truly is superman. he legit is the definition from *zero to hero.*


David goggins mogs this entire forum to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 16, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> he looked better as a fat guy, one of few cases
> 
> View attachment 1443489
> 
> ...


Yea, no. He is like 45 years old on the right pic


----------



## Edgar (Dec 22, 2021)

The he talks is kinda obnoxious tbh, makes him seem low iq


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 24, 2021)

Edgar said:


> The he talks is kinda obnoxious tbh, makes him seem low iq


he isnt the smartest guy on the planet, he had a learning disability when he was younger and people used to call him dumb, people dont watch him because he is smart, they watch him because he speeks with passion and with charisma, and he is a hardworker thats why people respect him @OldVirgin


----------



## Hueless (Dec 26, 2021)

Hes midtier normie max just because of his height also he aint shit just a bitch ass phony


----------



## Hueless (Dec 26, 2021)

Narcy abused dog ped abusing bald armycel 
Muh im the toughest man in the world


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Dec 26, 2021)

i embraced his mentality🔥


----------



## Warlow (Dec 31, 2021)

200 floor thrusts
400 m block sprint
4 hours of running up and down 121 floors of stairs
8 blocks of crab walking

any good r**ist has practiced this or some variation to become good at his or her's craft, the craft that is r*ping 

and blah blah...... great stuff about goggins.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> 200 floor thrusts
> 400 m block sprint
> 4 hours of running up and down 121 floors of stairs
> 8 blocks of crab walking
> ...


I really mite cum on you


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 4, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male on this planet. he conquered his own mind and overcome everything that was infront of him, all by himself. he said the best thing that happened to him is that no one cared about him, so he had to find a solution for all his problems by himself. he looked in the mirror one day and didnt like what he saw, he realized the biggest enemy in his life is the reflection of his mirror: himself. he saw navy seals on TV one day and imagined himself graduating as one himself one day, it was his biggest dream. *watching rocky movies was very inspiring for him ( @OldVirgin ), he mentioned one scene where sylvester stallone got the shit kicked out of him but then decided to stand up again and fight even though he had no chance. just by getting back up and fighting back took the sould from his enemy, it was such a amazing feeling for goggins seeing that.* he also wanted to fight back even if the circumstances you are in right now look quite bad, he wanted to have no excuses from now on, he became one of the most hard working, if not the most hard working person on this planet. every day is a grind of him, he doesnt want to waste a single hour, minute, second again, he want to better himself every single second and go for his goals every day. he also doesnt give a fuck what people think of him anymore. he used to care to much about what people though about him and thats one of his biggest mistake of his life and almost stopped him from becoming great. when he was younger, he was afraid to tell his friends that he wants to go to the military because he was afraid of what they would think about him. he let other people control his mid. or once a reqruiter said to goggins that he will never become a navy seal because he was overweight and black, he had to silence the voice and go through with it anyway. if you truly dont care about how other people perceive you, you become very very dangerous. their is so much david goggins teached me about life and he truly is the number 1 motivating speaker of all time, he said many more wise words but this text is going for too long so i will stop now. i recommend everyone watching this guy, he truly is superman. he legit is the definition from *zero to hero.*


How did he lose the weight?


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 4, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> he looked better as a fat guy, one of few cases
> 
> View attachment 1443489
> 
> ...


He is probably badly dehydrated. There is certain autism that seeds itself into extremely lean people, they obsess about their abs and forget about their face, this results in them taking pictures of themselves after extremely hard cardio workouts to show of how lean they are, oblivious to the deformation the workout did to their face.


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 4, 2022)

just because hes not 10% bf doesnt mean hes not on roids. just lol if u dont inject in 2022


----------

